
Days of the Dolphin: Cetaceans in Cold War Science and Science Fiction (2018) - benbreen
https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/18/days-of-the-dolphin-cetaceans-in-cold-war-science-and-science-fiction-part-two/
======
cletus
I find any conversation about dolphins and science fiction that neglects David
Brin's "Startide Rising" [1] to be criminally negligent. It was even published
in the Cold War (1983). Such a wonderful book if you haven't read it.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startide_Rising](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startide_Rising)

~~~
KineticLensman
Ditto Larry Niven's "World of Ptavvs". Written in our Cold War, set within a
future Cold War between Earth and Belt and a final act that is actually
described as pure Dolphin.

And completely agree on Startide Rising. The first time I saw Dolphins in the
wild I was could not help but think of ST's beautiful haiku-like Dolphin
poetry

------
jlg23
This is the 2nd of a series of 3 articles:

Part 1: [https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/03/days-of-the-
dolphin-c...](https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/03/days-of-the-dolphin-
cetaceans-in-cold-war-science-and-science-fiction-part-one/)

Part 2: [https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/18/days-of-the-
dolphin-c...](https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/18/days-of-the-dolphin-
cetaceans-in-cold-war-science-and-science-fiction-part-two/)

Part 3: [https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/19/days-of-the-
dolphin-c...](https://wearethemutants.com/2018/07/19/days-of-the-dolphin-
cetaceans-in-cold-war-science-and-science-fiction-part-three/)

